# Jjag wing or other side mounted wing



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I came across this on YouTube while looking for a side wing plow for a smaller truck. We where awarded a bid for next year with 6 miles of single lane road and this looked like a good idea for a 1 ton. Do any of you have any experience with these on a small truck? I've used them on CDL trucks. The other thing I was looking at was the Kage Shadow, but that looks like I could do some damage to the property with that after along shift..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 177253


WHAT???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> WHAT???


WHY???

That was from '05.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> WHAT???


I know, who knew Mark use to drive a Ford.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I know, who knew Mark use to drive a Ford.


I did... he never stops b*tch*ing about them either...

Most of us that have owned a 6.0 act in the same manor...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I did... he never stops b*tch*ing about them either...
> 
> Most of us that have owned a 6.0 act in the same manor...


My son had one, I told him if he bought another Ford I was quitting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I know, who knew Mark use to drive a Ford.


What's even more amazing is that the 6.0 could handle it.

The Blizzard made it kind of worthless. I got it used and cheap, it was kind of a novelty thing. Biggest issue is there wasn't a good way around it to mount a back plow and use the wing, so I ended up selling it and getting an Ebling installed...get a lot more use oot of that.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's even more amazing is that the 6.0 could handle it.
> 
> The Blizzard made it kind of worthless. I got it used and cheap, it was kind of a novelty thing. Biggest issue is there wasn't a good way around it to mount a back plow and use the wing, so I ended up selling it and getting an Ebling installed...get a lot more use oot of that.


If you were doing a lot of private roads I could see an advantage to the side wing but very little if windrowing parking lots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> If you were doing a lot of private roads I could see an advantage to the side wing but very little if windrowing parking lots.


With a V or straight it increases productivity aboot 50%. If you can windrow to the right. With the Blizzard it may have been 25%. Maybe.

And for me, if all I was doing was the roads, I could maybe justify it. But usually the drives come along with the road so then I would rather have an Ebling.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I could see it for the long drives that I get into 2 or 3 times a season to “knock back the bankings” but really could not stand having it hang out the side like that all the time doing the rest of the route.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 177253


I don't know how you plowed without copious amounts of Jagoof lights...


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's even more amazing is that the 6.0 could handle it.
> 
> The Blizzard made it kind of worthless. I got it used and cheap, it was kind of a novelty thing. Biggest issue is there wasn't a good way around it to mount a back plow and use the wing, so I ended up selling it and getting an Ebling installed...get a lot more use oot of that.


I never considered an ebling. I guess it's time to start looking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

icudoucme said:


> I never considered an ebling. I guess it's time to start looking.


It isn't going to increase production for the roads, just driveways.


----------

